# Compsosers will need to discover f# sound



## fortunoquack (Apr 10, 2020)

I found out something more important: because I like the sound and the color of the one-sided sound of F#,,,, I've tried many different scales and I have to admit, F # just sounds fantastic and really good or even better? wHat ideas you can get from it, I just let myself dream and surprise. I recommend every composer not to switch to a different key immediately, but to give F# a good chance. 

There are many opportunities to understand the sound of f# and to use it profitably for me....


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 10, 2020)

More wise words have never been spoken!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 10, 2020)

I still prefer N#


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey, what does compsosers mean ?





Hum...I prefer Gb instead of F#


----------



## Mornats (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm sorry, Hans said D and I'm sticking to D thank you very much.


----------



## Bear Market (Apr 10, 2020)

fortunoquack said:


> There are many opportunities to understand the sound of f# and to use it profitably for me....



The most important thing is to keep those velocities at 127 though, that ensures epicness regardless of key.


----------



## bryla (Apr 10, 2020)

I do agree on F#... mine is F# phrygian


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 10, 2020)

I actually prefer Ex


----------



## Technostica (Apr 10, 2020)

It's always sounded a bit sharp to my ears.


----------



## Rex282 (Apr 10, 2020)

Effin sharp!!!


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 10, 2020)

Honestly what is this about? is the user just sh*tposting?


----------



## mikeh-375 (Apr 10, 2020)

...yes, what's it all about Alfie


----------



## Akarin (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm a Bb kind of guy, sorry. Far superior note.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 10, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Honestly what is this about? is the user just sh*tposting?


If he is, he does a pretty good job.


----------



## Henu (Apr 10, 2020)

Nigel Tufnel disagrees.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 10, 2020)

Henu said:


> Nigel Tufnel disagrees.



"Lick my love pump"
LOL


----------



## fortunoquack (Apr 10, 2020)

Bear Market said:


> The most important thing is to keep those velocities at 127 though, that ensures epicness regardless of key.


True


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 10, 2020)

Did you ever figure out that next note?


----------



## Illico (Apr 10, 2020)

Some people fight for 432Hz or 440Hz.
With my Uilleann Pipes I'm stick in D...and I like D.


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 10, 2020)

WTF#? Just ask Irving Berlin.


----------



## Ha'Vi (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## fortunoquack (Apr 10, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Did you ever figure out that next note?


i can't Be sure as of yet,,,, the possibilities are store open and not very easily discovered. I think i got the writers block now.... let'S first figure out the epic sounding ensemble and worrie about the notes Later????


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 10, 2020)

Makes for easy editing of the velocities...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 10, 2020)

fortunoquack said:


> i can't Be sure as of yet,,,, the possibilities are store open and not very easily discovered. I think i got the writers block now.... let'S first figure out the epic sounding ensemble and worrie about the notes Later????


Part of the # sound is colored by whether X or O wins that particular match.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 10, 2020)

Paul Grymaud said:


> Hey, what does compsosers mean ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I used to think I liked F#, but it turns out I was wrong. It was Gb all along.


----------



## Mornats (Apr 10, 2020)

I tried it and I think F hashtag does actually sound nice. I'm still sticking to my Hans-approved D though.


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 10, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Did you ever figure out that next note?



A# of course. Followed by *∞*


----------



## Babe (Apr 11, 2020)

Us players of Bb instruments will have to play with 8 sharps. What will really be bad is if I had to double on alto sax.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 11, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> I still prefer N#


Sharped neopilitain? i.e. secondary dominant key, i.e. G# major? 

better than dropping a piano down a mine shaft


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2020)

Reminds me of the Simpson's episode where Homer joins the music group the B#s lol.

Maybe you should think about switching to E## (E double sharp...or would that be written Ex?)


----------



## Babe (Apr 12, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Reminds me of the Simpson's episode where Homer joins the music group the B#s lol.
> 
> Maybe you should think about switching to E## (E double sharp...or would that be written Ex?)


You C that episode?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2020)

Babe said:


> You C that episode?


Yes. I watched it from my flat. 😂


----------



## Babe (Apr 12, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Yes. I watched it from my flat. 😂


That only natural


----------

